# Chocolate or Mustard Gas? :D



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

So, i know the glass is dirty, this is mostly about color anyway... Also i need a name. XD Just picked him up yesterday. :3










What do you think, Chocolate, or Mustard Gas?


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

I would describe his color as chocolate more than mustard gaz. Can Namito work? The orange makes me think of Japan. ^^


----------



## trumpet4life375 (Jun 8, 2011)

i agree with chocolate, mustard gas has more yellow, where as yours has more orange in him. hes pretty  i like the name Nolan


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

neither. he's a black and Orange bi color. chocolate and mustard gas are brown and blue with yellow.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are a couple better pictures. :3 I appreciate your comments guys, and keep the names coming!! 










And Peek-a-Boo betta. X3










So if he isnt a MG, and he supposedly isnt a chocolate, then could he be a black and orange butterfly? XD 


Also, would he make a good mate for an orange dalmation?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, he's just pretty is what he is! His fins just glow!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

He is beautiful! Hmmm...Names? Nanimo, Chip, Mandarin, Zoro, Eddie? Just trying to think here....lol


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

hmmm i'd say yeah hes a chocolate =3 since the description of a chocolate is dark bodied ( brown-black) with yellow/orange fins. They can be bi colored or tri colored. A mustard gas is blue bodied with orange/yellow fins. HE IS SO CUTE!!! Hmmm name him Choco _ Or..._ since its almost halloween... ( lol he is black and orange with green...) you could name his something festive like Pumpkin, Jack for jack-o-lantern, or something else like that ^-^


Dont believe my experience? Here are some nifty coloration sights below:



http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=986

What is a Chocolate Betta?

_In recent times, the term Chocolate has come to be applied to a brown bodied betta with yellow fins. It is interesting to note that this color combination was also described by Maurus in his book, but he referred to it as 'brown/yellow bicolor' _

http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html

_Chocolate Betta splendens look brown to the eye, but are actually a black and yellow mix. _


http://bettatalk.com/betta_colors.htm
^
and although I dont agree with a few things from this site, she has the colors down pretty well:
_
*chocolate:*the body is dark, usually black but sometimes dark blue or dark green (Emerald dawn strain) and the fins are yellow or golden orange._


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Talk about handsome! I love him!


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

He's soo good lookin'  I just love the colors. He looks so smooth :3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Ha ha! Thank you guys so much!! 

You know, i was feeding them this morning and very tempted to start calling him something Halloween related... X3


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

He is really beautiful! Nice betta 

I would name him sunset.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I already have a betta named sunset though... *points down at siggy*


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Call him Ghoul. It's Halloween related and cute!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooh! Ghoul is a good one! Definitely a consideration.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I vote Ghoul!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Hee hee, perhaps... I am still thinking about it.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

When are you going to reply to my PM? X3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

HE HAS BEEN DUBBED SAMHAIN!! 

Thanks sis! <3 (even though she isnt a member of this site. XD ) 


@BettaMiah: I kinda did in a thread that i was chatting with you in. lol


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Mustard gas is more blue and yellow.

He's a chocolate i think.

he's gorgeous though, i normally don't like chocolates.


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> HE HAS BEEN DUBBED SAMHAIN!!
> 
> Thanks sis! <3 (even though she isnt a member of this site. XD )
> 
> ...


Sam-Hain? Like the Eldar craftworld in Warhammer 40,000? I thought they were red, black, and white...

Sorry for the nerd-out moment.

I have a similar colored one (check my profile album), and I'm having a hard time coming up with a name for him too! Regardless, both good looking guys!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Samhain

Interesting name. I think he looks more bi-colored or chocolate than MG. My Freddy is a MG. 









(He's blue/yellow in natural light)


----------

